# bead crimper



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

The company I just started with gets their bead from home depot. My crimper is in good shape but when I put a full stick on crimp it like I allways have and it falls off
The bead is paper thin don't know if that's it or if I need an 1-1/2" instead of my 1-1/4"
I got so pissed today I used the spray addhessive we use for the vinal trim and just glued em on


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> The company I just started with gets their bead from home depot. My crimper is in good shape but when I put a full stick on crimp it like I allways have and it falls off
> The bead is paper thin don't know if that's it or if I need an 1-1/2" instead of my 1-1/4"
> I got so pissed today I used the spray addhessive we use for the vinal trim and just glued em on


That might hold ! I wouldn't bet on it tho!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

scottktmrider said:


> The company I just started with gets their bead from home depot. My crimper is in good shape but when I put a full stick on crimp it like I allways have and it falls off
> The bead is paper thin don't know if that's it or if I need an 1-1/2" instead of my 1-1/4"
> I got so pissed today I used the spray addhessive we use for the vinal trim and just glued em on


 If they wont allow the vinyl then us 1/2" or 5/8" staples with an air stapler.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

a taper should use Dbond on it if he does not he is a gumby:blink:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> a taper should use Dbond on it if he does not he is a gumby:blink:


Our tappers are cry babies. I really don't like doing things like that anyway. I am trying to figure out why it won't hold. would a different crimper make a difference?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> Our tappers are cry babies. I really don't like doing things like that anyway. I am trying to figure out why it won't hold. would a different crimper make a difference?



Tell them and the dwc what I said, been at it for 25 years, DWC s smile when I insist on durabond for metal beads

Crimpers are junk anyway never seen alot of straight bead with a crimper, staples and Dbond or screws and Dbond


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> I am trying to figure out why it won't hold. would a different crimper make a difference?


NO! I have never seen a crimped bead not edge crack!

Unless you tape the flange. Otherwise you'll be like Arnold Schwarzenegger !!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> NO! I have never seen a crimped bead not edge crack!
> 
> Unless you tape the flange. Otherwise you'll be like Arnold Schwarzenegger !!!!


Dbond


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It may be because our metal bead is designed differently. I crimped on bead for over 10 years, then first coat with base coat (hot mud) 7 of those years was for one builder. I have not had one call back for cracked bead in all that time.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Scott,
After you crimp it on have a look to see if the crimper has taken a nice size bite of the edge. If not use some double sided take and some plastic shims to pack out the edge of your crimper, this will give more bite to the edge of the bead.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> It may be because our metal bead is designed differently. I crimped on bead for over 10 years, then first coat with base coat (hot mud) 7 of those years was for one builder. I have not had one call back for cracked bead in all that time.


:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

There are different crimper made for different sized bead flanges. If you are getting beads from a box store there is a good chance the flange is too small for your crimper...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We clinched on metal all through the 80's, and just ran tape with a gun as a first coat. It was hard to pull off those corners when you had to. Of course we use real taping mud too, and not all purpose.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

gazman said:


> Scott,
> After you crimp it on have a look to see if the crimper has taken a nice size bite of the edge. If not use some double sided take and some plastic shims to pack out the edge of your crimper, this will give more bite to the edge of the bead.


Its taking a nice bite, and its 5/8" board which is a little more dense, the bead is paper thin. I had to wrap a closet door, forget about getting the head piece to stay.
It wouldn't have been so bad with the last co I was working for, for 15 years, I would tell the tapper just deal with it. but I just started with this co 2 weeks ago, not a good impression to make.and they cater to their tappers.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> Its taking a nice bite, and its 5/8" board which is a little more dense, the bead is paper thin. I had to wrap a closet door, forget about getting the head piece to stay.
> It wouldn't have been so bad with the last co I was working for, for 15 years, I would tell the tapper just deal with it. but I just started with this co 2 weeks ago, not a good impression to make.and they cater to their tappers.



just answered your own question


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Well if there is no way around using metal beads then I would get a pneumatic staple gun and shoot some 5/8" staples into them. Actually probably faster than crimping.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

scottktmrider said:


> The company I just started with gets their bead from home depot. My crimper is in good shape but when I put a full stick on crimp it like I allways have and it falls off
> The bead is paper thin don't know if that's it or if I need an 1-1/2" instead of my 1-1/4"
> I got so pissed today I used the spray addhessive we use for the vinal trim and just glued em on


I'm not sure if you are using a Marshalltown crimper or not, but it's likely an issue with the thickness or width of the bead. Our crimper only works with 1 1/4" bead. We have had issues with it not working with some international brands of bead that are slightly narrower. You might need a new method for hanging. Sorry.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> I'm not sure if you are using a Marshalltown crimper or not, but it's likely an issue with the thickness or width of the bead. Our crimper only works with 1 1/4" bead. We have had issues with it not working with some international brands of bead that are slightly narrower. You might need a new method for hanging. Sorry.


That's what I was saying... the metal bead at Lowe's and home Depot have slightly smaller flanges.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> I'm not sure if you are using a Marshalltown crimper or not, but it's likely an issue with the thickness or width of the bead. Our crimper only works with 1 1/4" bead. We have had issues with it not working with some international brands of bead that are slightly narrower. You might need a new method for hanging. Sorry.


 
did you say International bead







huh.... made in china







I betcha.

maybe china brought through Austrailia


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did you say International bead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope Joe, it has been from customers in the UK and Europe mostly.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> I'm not sure if you are using a Marshalltown crimper or not, but it's likely an issue with the thickness or width of the bead. Our crimper only works with 1 1/4" bead. We have had issues with it not working with some international brands of bead that are slightly narrower. You might need a new method for hanging. Sorry.


I am pretty sure mine is an 1-1/8"crimper .all the other co I've worked for get their bead from the drywall supply house and I never had a problem until I started with this co and they get all the bead from junk box stores.
I don't mind nailing bead on wood but I hate to screw it on metal studs, cause it wants to twist


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

scottktmrider said:


> I am pretty sure mine is an 1-1/8"crimper .all the other co I've worked for get their bead from the drywall supply house and I never had a problem until I started with this co and they get all the bead from junk box stores.
> I don't mind nailing bead on wood but I hate to screw it on metal studs, cause it wants to twist


Well then try to get a stick from the supply house and compare it to what you get. measure the flange. If it is the same then the bead just sucks and you should be using Trim Tex anyway :jester:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Well then try to get a stick from the supply house and compare it to what you get. measure the flange. If it is the same then the bead just sucks and you should be using Trim Tex anyway :jester:


I can give you the owners number and maybe he will listen to you::thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

scottktmrider said:


> I can give you the owners number and maybe he will listen to you::thumbsup:


Lol doubt it. Just keep at him about changing to a better product. The price difference in bead is nothing compared to durability difference of the Trim tex beads.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol doubt it. Just keep at him about changing to a better product. The price difference in bead is nothing compared to durability difference of the Trim tex beads.


just wanted to say.... thefinisher rocks !


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Lol doubt it. Just keep at him about changing to a better product. The price difference in bead is nothing compared to durability difference of the Trim tex beads.


I hear you, but the guy has been in businesse for 30 years and I guys can't teach a dog new tricks, stuck in his ways


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If a clincher is used, it is only to hold the metal bead in place until you have a chance to staple it. And then you must mesh tape both flanges before the fill coat. You must also check the straightness of the corner before crimping. As the clincher will follow all irregularities in the wall. Another issue with clinchers is that they are difficult to get wrapped opening beads square. I for one have not used a clincher in decades.


----------

